# Who is hosting PTC for 2013 ????



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

I would like to place my name in the hat for host Loft I live in Atlanta Ga. We fly along I-85 look at our Website. www.northatlantarpc.com


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*This thread is about who is going to and want to HOST for next year PTC.*

Wow nice place for next year host. I don't think we do have a hat drew to do host for PTC. Or do we?

Wanted to HOST for next year PTC.
- Nomad_loft


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

Sign me up in case this becomes the official list.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Sign me up as well if this becomes the official list. I know prior years entrants have preference, but if space is available I would like to enter a bird or two if possible.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Is this official? Or when will it be determined who the official host is?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

I will host once I get a go ahead vote to do so then a thread will be started saying official 2013 pigeon talk classic. there might be someone with a little more seniority who would like to host. but I can do 2013 or 2014 which ever. this is just a thread so planning can take place.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

How many birds can you house? What does your loft set up look like? I'm definitely interested in sending birds this year as I missed out last year due to deployment.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

West said:


> How many birds can you house? What does your loft set up look like? I'm definitely interested in sending birds this year as I missed out last year due to deployment.


Nothing has been set in stone! but my loft is in Loft designs. I can take 60-80 no more than that. This thread is basically to see who else might want to host. So Planning can get started. I was also thinking of getting bands with PTC ATL on them so I have ideas. but want to make sure that I will not jump in front of someone else.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh I know nothing is set in stone. Was just stating generally that I do want to be involved this year.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

i want in this year too...pt classics is way to interesting to miss out on


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Well we seem to have alot of participants any other potential host out there??


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm just placing my name to participate next year.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I am confused a little. Is this thread about who is going to HOST next years event. Or about that AND about who wants to participate with entering birds into the event?


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I definitely would like to get birds in the 2013 PT Classic. I would also be interested in hosting a PT Classic, but am very willing to wait for another year since Nomad has volunteered to host in 2013.
Some years back I built a loft specifically for a one loft race that was sponsored by my club. I also managed and cared for the birds and training. We had birds from coast to coast, north and south and even some from Canada.
I look forward to the 2013 race, and although I did not have birds in the 2012 race I commend Condition Freak on a fantastic job with the birds and communication related.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Why not have some kind of vote? Post a little info about each person willing to host the event to include experience racing and a few pics of their lofts/surroundings.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Count me in as a participant in 2013....


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*this thread is about who is going to and want to HOST for next year PTC.*


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought about hosting this event, because I don't mean to toot my own horn but I think I'd do a good job at it, and I haven't lost a lot of birds in the past. That way people wont get mad about lost birds, just the fact their birds might be bums lol. My bi thing is though I need to build an old bird team, and I have breeders I want to breed, I wouldn't want to deal with 40 birds I bred and 40-60 birds for a PT Race.

However my opinion on the subject is that it is someone who does a good job in races, and does not loose a lot of pigeons, most importantly doesn't loose pigeons. That way people wont get angry over some guy that looses 10+ pigeons at a 30 mile training toss, instead if the guy looses 2 pigeons in training then those birds obviously didn't pan out to be any good.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Might be better to appoint a committee of senior and past Pigeon Talk Classic participants to select a host. We probably wouldn't need over three or four people for the committee. Of course we would need to know who all is interested in hosting the event. Or we could let the past host (Conditionfreak) select the host. I'm in favor of the latter, Conditionfreak, to pick the host. If only one person is interested in hosting then there is no problem.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

so far it just between 
- Nomad_loft
- First To Hatch

i was thinking that too. but if we do the pick then it be kinda of unfair. if we just drew from hat it be more fair i think. that my suggest.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

There are some differences on how different people who want to host the event, could have.

For instance. How many birds they can accomodate. How many they are allowed to ship in their club, on any one race. How much money each bird would cost to enter. How they would decide the winner (ie: points as in the past, or one race as I did).

Many things to discuss.

Or, we could just go with one person and make the best of it.

Personally, I am all for Nomad Loft hosting next year. But no matter who does, I am in it to win it. Nomad is experienced, knowledgeable, caring, capable and willing.

Is there someone else (I am not sure First to Hatch was putting in for it or just thinking about it).

I do not see how we could go wrong with Nomad Loft. 60-80 birds is big enough. More than that and IMO, it will be too much to keep a good handle on. Costs would be high, pics would be unweildy and just typing the bands would be burdensome.

Last year, there were many people who reserved a spot, but backed out. So I would go with reservations for 80 and assume some will back out. They always do, for one reason or another.

Put me in for two entries, whomever hosts it.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I think we should ask Walt's input and find out from him who expressed interest to him before hand.Walt?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I did not keep a list of those interested. I just advised them to ask about it when this one was over. You can not keep PM's too long, or you can not receive any new PM's. (to my knowledge). So I erased.

But I can say this. None of those who expressed interest in hosting this event, had ever participated in this event.

Except Nomad Loft.

I am advocating for Nomad loft to host it. But the majority rules. First to Hatch is very young and will have a long time to host this event in the future. The years go by fast. That's for sure. I blinked a couple of times and all of a sudden I am approaching 60.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not interested, just stating who I think should do it.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> First to Hatch is very young and will have a long time to host this event in the future. The years go by fast. That's for sure. I blinked a couple of times and all of a sudden I am approaching 60.


The only time I would do it is when I'm interested in having 100 young birds. Considering I was 3rd average speed (out of 16 lofts all whom have flown longer than I've been alive), and won a race having raised only 37 birds to begin with. 


Who ever wants to do it that's a lot of work, having to crate up 60+ birds every night, cleaning up 60+ birds dropping, more money in feed, vitamins, pharmaceuticals. I give them credit


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Nomad sounds very qualified to me.And no one else has spoken of any interest to this point.


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

I vote for nomad. Im new but I will based off what I read on this forum and based off wants decision. I would also like to enter two birds.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Are we enter bird here?
Put me down too 4birds. Lol


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

ejb3810 said:


> I definitely would like to get birds in the 2013 PT Classic. I would also be interested in hosting a PT Classic, but am very willing to wait for another year since Nomad has volunteered to host in 2013.
> Some years back I built a loft specifically for a one loft race that was sponsored by my club. I also managed and cared for the birds and training. We had birds from coast to coast, north and south and even some from Canada.
> I look forward to the 2013 race, and although I did not have birds in the 2012 race I commend Condition Freak on a fantastic job with the birds and communication related.


Well another person does have an interest in having this race, and has experience with this kind of race. I will go with either, I think they both sound fantastic. Nomad sounds like a very caring person, I like that.
Dave


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Crazy Pete,
I apparently over looked the other post.Whoever ends up hosting it I'm in for two.Your chance to get even Pete.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Last year my bird didn't finish, this year one did, look out next year. Same bet?
Dave


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I think to make things a bit fair, this thread should only be used to figure out the host of the 2013 PT classic. Once the host is decided (I think it should be Nomad), he could make a new thread as suggested by him that states 2013 Pigeon Talk Classic, and then everyone could post in that thread if they wish to participate. It should be on a first come first served basis and perhaps a preference given to those who missed out in the previous years. 

Also, I'm not sure if this was done in 2011 and 2012 but maybe only allow 1 entry per person? If Nomad can house say 50-60 young birds, this would give 50-60 people a chance to participate, and to be honest there is probably 40-50 people easily that wish to participate and it would accomodate everyone. 

Only drawback is that if your bird is lost early, you have no second chance, but that's something that can be debated? (Send yb's from pairs that tend to give you fast maturing/bright yb's?) 

Just some thoughts for you all to think about as this progresses. I would definitely like to be a part of this race since I missed out 2 years in a row, might even bring one of my own young birds over into America so that it is actually MY yb and not just someone elses yb that flys under my name.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Nomad sounds like a good choice to me and yes he should start his own thread for people wishing to enter the contest.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't agree with the one bird per person idea. If we had fifty or sixty entries the person hosting would have to make a lot of trips to the postoffice, then there's the chance of one of your birds being the lost.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I like the fact that the PT Classic is being hosted free of charge, by experienced fliers. Not to mention the opportunity for our birds to compete in various parts of the country. Both previous races have been hosted by very good handlers (IMO) and I appreciate all of the hard work they put into it. 

The host should set the rules and state how many entries each flier can enter. As it has already been said before, its on a 1st come basis, so get your request in early to make the sheet. 

Nomad has my vote for 2013.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Did nomad ever post stats about himself and such ? Not at all being negative but that info would be great. maybe i missed it or maybe not.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I would think the next host of the PT classic would start his own official entry thread, but just in case this thread is used to select some of the entries please reserve two spots for my birds.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I think that Nomad is a good choice as a host for 2013 PT Classic. I agree with the host setting the rules as he best knows what his facility can handle and etc. I also believe that it would be reasonable for there to be some entry fee to help defray added expense for vaccination, medication and other costs.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I guess I better post I want a spot also just in case there is not an official thread


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

ejb3810 said:


> I think that Nomad is a good choice as a host for 2013 PT Classic. I agree with the host setting the rules as he best knows what his facility can handle and etc. I also believe that it would be reasonable for there to be some entry fee to help defray added expense for vaccination, medication and other costs.


Yes, the host should set the rules. But as someone mentioned it would be quite a job to clean up after fifty or sixty pigeons. Also the more birds you have the more likely there is to be some sort of disease outbreak. I would not like the idea of having to medicate a flock of that size. I have no objection to an entry fee, I would expect one.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Just in case, I woild like to send 2 entries


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like Nomad's The Man.

Crazy Pete,
It's on again.If you want I could send a couple of birds for you?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Josepe said:


> Sounds like Nomad's The Man.
> 
> Crazy Pete,
> It's on again.If you want I could send a couple of birds for you?


I'll send my own birds, it wouldn't be rite to take your $$ with your birds. lol
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha. Nice


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha ha ha.I knew that was coming.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have stated this before, but I will again.

Whomever hosts the next event, they should tighten the window of when they will receive birds for the event.

That was my biggest mistake, IMO. I accepted birds from January to June. It makes for too much of a variance in their ages. That requires different "settling and training", because of the huge age variances. The window of getting birds to the host, should be a total time period of one month, I think. Flapdoodle had a better handle on that aspect of hosting, than I did.

Yes, there needs to be an entry fee of some sort. The amount should be up to the host. Then people can decide if they are willing to participate, or not. Mine was a $10.00 per bird "donation", that was non-mandatory. Most donated. A very few did not donate. Several sent extra, just to help out. I did not care who did not donate and in fact I don't know who they were. I didn't keep a record because I didn't care. I did appreciate those that donated a little more, and it in fact, made up for those who did not donate. It pretty much worked out even, I think.

To the next host. Make a plan and post it. As to how you anticipate YOUR hosting will be handled. Such as how the winner will be determined. How much the entry fee will be. The rules about what happens to the entered birds after the winner is selected. Details about whether you will be vaccinating or if participants should vaccinate prior to ending their birds. The structure of how your club/combine works, such as "unlimited entries" or "limited entries" per flyer, per race. How many entries per flyer. Prior to my hosting, some had four birds entered (due to a random draw) and most had two entries. I liked everyone to have the exact same odds. No extra entries for any reason. But I did offer that a flyer could just enter one bird, if they chose to. No one did. If you are going to pay for shipping to send a bird, you might as well send the max you can enter. Just makes sense.

I started out with an offical thread, and I put all of this in it, prior to accepting reservations. You can refer back to the first page of my "offical" thread for the 2012 event. This allows potential entrants to make up their minds with knowledge of what to expect. Some (like me) will jump in without even checking for rocks just under the water. But many want to know exactly what they are committing to.

Just some thoughts and suggestions. Been there, done that.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

so make a list and put my name down on it first.. Would like to particitpate and would like to know how soon can the handler whoever it will be can take birds because I like ot breed early, meaning next month already. Make it happen and have someone host that way a list of participators can be put together.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> I have stated this before, but I will again.
> 
> Whomever hosts the next event, they should tighten the window of when they will receive birds for the event.
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT POINT!


----------



## hilltopper1961 (Mar 9, 2011)

*2013 Classic*

I would like to enter a couple birds if there is some availability


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I am very honored that alot of people are voting for me. My background is this New to sport 2012 was first year flying old and young birds 2011 young birds only. I belong to North Atlanta Pigeon Racing Club you can see my results either as Damon Sylve or Nomads Loft. I admit I am not a seasond Vet in the Pigeon Game. But just wanted the chance to host this event and if its not now fine I can wait. 


I know that whom ever is going to host needs to start planning ahead of time thats why I created this thread. I take nothing personal the sport remains FUN for me and I make the choice to keep it like that. So now you have my info is there anyone else. That wants to Host the event??


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats Southtown!!! and a big shout out to Walt for handling the birds and more importantly the stellar communication

A couple of ideas for next years host or hosts? Is there enough interest in participation that you could have a North 2013 pt classic (Minnesota) and a south 2013 pt classic (Georgia). Maybe both can host. 

I agree with Walt's suggestion. A short shipping window. Maybe one of you guys could do an early window and the other later. That would accommodate guys that breed early and those that wait until later. 

It would be better to be able to send multiple birds to a loft, not just one. If you have 60 birds all from a different loft you will have a lot harder time then if you had say 2 from 30 lofts. Trips to the post office, unboxing, keeping track of 60 breeders versus 30 breeders. It really would cut back on the pita factor sending two or three birds. 

I am just checking in, don't plan on participating, I was race secretary for the last half of YB, it stunk not racing but being there for shipping and knock off. 

Maybe next year...


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Flapdoodle said:


> Congrats Southtown!!! and a big shout out to Walt for handling the birds and more importantly the stellar communication
> 
> A couple of ideas for next years host or hosts? Is there enough interest in participation that you could have a North 2013 pt classic (Minnesota) and a south 2013 pt classic (Georgia). Maybe both can host.
> 
> ...


I have to agree this is a very good idea to have a north and a south race


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Flapdoodle said:


> A couple of ideas for next years host or hosts? Is there enough interest in participation that you could have a North 2013 pt classic (Minnesota) and a south 2013 pt classic (Georgia). Maybe both can host.


I like this idea.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> I have to agree this is a very good idea to have a north and a south race


Nice idea so is the north host. but then comes the breaking of tradition and for the whole idea for the pt classic one loft


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I would not call it breaking tradition I would call it expanding to be more accommodating for hosts and participants!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

That idea stinks.Let it the way it's been since the beginning.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Since its PT Clasic it should be One not Two. My opinion.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I think one PT Classic would be the way to go. Although Nomad is a relatively new flyer he seems to have had respectable results in a very competitive club.
Enthusiasm and dedication to the task are important elements for a one loft race manager, and he seems to have that in place.
I will throw my hat in the ring early for the 2014 PT Classic. I am located in Hermantown, Minnesota (suburban Duluth) which is at the western tip of Lake Superior. This would offer a true northern location following the southern (Atlanta area) PT Classic?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

ejb3810 said:


> I think one PT Classic would be the way to go. Although Nomad is a relatively new flyer he seems to have had respectable results in a very competitive club.
> Enthusiasm and dedication to the task are important elements for a one loft race manager, and he seems to have that in place.
> I will throw my hat in the ring early for the 2014 PT Classic. I am located in Hermantown, Minnesota (suburban Duluth) which is at the western tip of Lake Superior. This would offer a true northern location following the southern (Atlanta area) PT Classic?


So lets vote for you or Nomads......


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

How many birds did you start out with and how many did you end up with Nomad?


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I think pictures of the loft is a good idea before votes start coming in.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I think enthusiam is as important as experience. I know guys with literally 50 years of experience, that would not do a good job running a one loft race. I also know some young relativily inexperienced guys (and gals, such as Becky), that would do an excellent job at it.

Give me someone who WANTS to do a good job, over someone who thinks whatever they do is the right thing to do and that they know it all, anytime.

Lord knows I barely had a clue, but I really WANTED to do a good job. I think I got close. Could have difinitely been better. But I gave it 98% effort.

Okay, okay. I goofed off a couple of days. I'm old, fat, lazy and not the brightest light bulb on the Christmas tree.

Speaking of Christmas. Anyone care if I cancel it this year?  I really really dred it.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> I think enthusiam is as important as experience. I know guys with literally 50 years of experience, that would not do a good job running a one loft race. I also know some young relativily inexperienced guys (and gals, such as Becky), that would do an excellent job at it.
> 
> Give me someone who WANTS to do a good job, over someone who thinks whatever they do is the right thing to do and that they know it all, anytime.
> 
> ...



I agree with this, I think Nomad would do a great job.
If you cancel Christmas my grandson will hunt you down and put coal in your stockings.
Dave


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm wanting to get birds into the race let me know who is hosting Thanks


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Whers the voting ?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Voting is over, only Nomad put in for it and nobody is opposed to it, so now all that is left is for Nomad to start a PT Classic 2013 thread. Let the fun begin.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My dad has said he would like to do a one loft race one day, but that will be much later in the future I'm sure. Our little loft is well, little. 40-60 birds would be all it could hold comfortably. But then there's always that dream we've had of this big loft with everything in one building, a walkway, etc (we have lofts all over the place). So maybe one day, years from now, you'll see RKM Loft as a candidate


----------

